# Walmart Has Halloween Stuff Out In Ky



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

EEEEEEK. I was strolling through the devils playground when what do i see, it looked orange. I felt a brief tingle but surpressed it figuring it was some stupid pumpkin or tupperware. However i had to see for myself and it was HALLOWEEEN STUFF!!! My walmart has just started putting it out, but its there. THey had the guy who pulls his head off and some tombstones a few lights, but that was all tonight. I asked a guy and he said it would all be up over this weekend.  Ooo and check the christmas section, for those of you building a LED spot. I picked up a mini strand of 10 LED's for 3 bucks thats battery operated. Im hoping that will be enough for my spot. We'll see. Well i just wanted you folks to hear the update. Oooo and check target too.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

dang it...now I gotta go to walmart. 

Just visited target tonight, and no Halloween

but......menards is in the process of putting their goodies on the shelves.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

nothing in my walmart yet


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I was at a Super Wal-Mart tonight and I had the same reaction becasue I know where they put the stuff on the shelves. Orange? Could it be? They had some knick knacks up and the groundbreaker zombies. 2 regular, 1 convict and 1 pirate. I looked at the planograms they had taped to the shelves where things are going to be.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

When theyre all up post pics! Dying to see what they get.
Also Turt, whats an 'LED spot' you speak of?


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Well nothing on the shelves here yet. I did see all the boxes in the garden dept way up high LOL. Cant wait to see whats new.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

Our school doesn't start until the Tuesday after Labor Day here in NY. So our Wal-Mart won't begin putting out much Halloween until the Back To School stuff is gone. They go in the same area of the store each year.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Creating spot lights for your haunt using LED lights. Theres a how to on it by Johnny i think. I was leary of trying it myself, and now i wont have to. 



Big Howlin said:


> When theyre all up post pics! Dying to see what they get.
> Also Turt, whats an 'LED spot' you speak of?


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

They still have Xmas stuff or is it new Xmas stuff?

Wally World also has a $2.99 3pk of single white LED lights in round orange bases meant to be used for jack-o-lanterns. The pkg says they come with batteries.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

I want some orange twinkling lights to make a faux fire under a cauldron.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 16, 2006)

They were stocking here today. Very odd placement this year, right in the front of the store, centered by the greeting cards. Very short aisles. 

I saw some signs, candleabras, bloody clings, tombstones and a expandable fence. And of course, Heads up Harry for 99.99. We are gonna go back tonight late to see if it's all out. I'll take a camera.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Had a few things up here in Southern California. I like the gargoyles, they're a tad bit too small though. But I bought one anyways.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 16, 2006)

They have made zero progress in a full day. I've never seen Wal-Mart move so slow on anything. There are boxes that haven't been touched, and they've actually moved MORE back to school stuff into the adjacent aisle.

They do have HW planograms up on those aisle though.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Yep, its on the shelf here also.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I guess that I am too cheap. I saw some Halloween stuff and thought that it was waaaaay overpriced. You can build a lot of props for $100.00 plus tax.


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

You're not "too cheap", Beth. just confident of your prop building skills. I often look at store displays just for inspiration and ideas. As an added bonus, you always end up with a unique item (not to mention the bragging rights about a hand built prop) in the end.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Stopped at two Walmarts yesterday. The first store had only a few pumpkins and some fall flowers, some Turkey blowups and a full aisle of Christmas. The second store had absolutely nothing.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Well damn...our WalMart had all their Halloween stuff out AND I bought an inflatable hearse that they had to go next to my REAL horse-drawn hearse...

Inflatable Hearse pictures by frstvamp1r - Photobucket


----------



## Monger (Jul 22, 2007)

I have been to 2 Wal-Marts in Miami and a Target and still no Halloween items.

What's up with that?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

NO love for you yet it seems Monger...just wait they'll put out their stuff. Hell it was actually some pretty cool items.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Our Walmart is about 40% finished putting things out. I was able to pick up a few things but I'm still waiting for the rest. The one thing I noticed they had was a package looking like meat, wrapped in clear plastic on a little foam tray, but it was hearts or brains or something. I think that was under 5 bucks.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

> The one thing I noticed they had was a package looking like meat, wrapped in clear plastic on a little foam tray, but it was hearts or brains or something. I think that was under 5 bucks.


I guess I know what we're eating at the next NJ/PA make and take..........


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

My super Wal-Mart is slowly putting things out. They have their planograms taped to teh shelves and price stickers up. They have fences the same as lillianvernon.com. They at least won't have the cosutmes in the garden section. Last year I had to wash a cape for my Mom becasue it smelled like fertilizer.


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Around here, Walmart, Kmart, and Target are all dragging their feet...as usual. Bits and pieces at wallyworld and target, nothing but school supplies at the local kmart. I do wish they would hurry up, the anticipation of looking over what they get and being able to build it better myself is killing me!!!LOL


----------



## darklord (Sep 5, 2007)

check my local target and walmart and nothing yet.


----------

